# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  edit

## lucas7

Has anyone heard of edit made in usa, deca 300 and test 400 seems to be a bit kicking around down under in australia.
Im sure its from a Underground Lab
just wanted to know if anyone has used it or knows anyone that has used it ?

----------


## marcus300

Cant mention lab names sorry, please read the rules

Thanks

----------


## lucas7

sorry i forgot, thought it was just no pics.. my bad

----------


## Aussiebb

Is it called e............ic?

----------


## lucas7

yes it is, you heard of it ?

----------


## Aussiebb

chuck them away.Severly underdosed.There not even made in usa, but the label is made pretty professional and deceiving.
Does it still have the american flag on it?

----------


## lucas7

yes still has usa flag ive seen 3 different labes on them now all similar.
I didnt use it i didnt trust it.
Glad i didnt
so is it cut with something ?

----------

